# Refused to read aloud in class



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

For one of my classes we had an assignment where we picked out quotes from the reading and then made a poem out of them. I hated the assignment because I don't like writing poetry (I like to write but I just hate writing poetry for some reason). I also hate reading out loud. It really makes me nervous, especially if it's something I've written.

Anyway, our professor randomly decided that we were going to share our poems today. She asked me if I wanted to read mine out loud and I said that I didn't feel comfortable reading it out loud. She was pretty understanding and didn't force me to after I said no, but it was still kind of embarrassing to refuse to read it in front of the whole class, especially when other people got up enough courage to read theirs out loud. 

I wish that I had gotten up enough courage to read it. Now I'm angry at myself for not being like normal people that don't have SA :bash 

But I guess I should try to stay positive. At least I've been talking in class this semester. That's a big accomplishment for me.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, the same happens to me. One time when I refused, the teacher read my work out loud instead of me. I wanted to burn lol


----------



## Meggiepie (Jan 27, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Yeah, the same happens to me. One time when I refused, the teacher read my work out loud instead of me. I wanted to burn lol


Oh man, that's horrible. I've never had that happen, but if my professor had done that for me when I said I didn't want to read my poem I would've been so embarrassed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That happened to me so many times in college. I never thought of it as embarrassing, it would of been embarrassing if I did read and start to stutter/shake. Yeah look on the bright side, you're talking more like you mentioned.


----------



## Social shutin (Feb 11, 2016)

I understand that because I'm nervous to be alone in public I can't even walk home from school without having a near anxiety attack


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

I wish I could do that too at my school. :|
When I say that I don't want to read my stuff the teachers just say things like "just try it", "why not?", "don't waste my time and start reading now" etc... 
It's like that in all classes except History, where I have a really cool and nice teacher. We never have to do presentations and things like that and he picks only the students who actually raise their hand.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good teacher!
I don't think it actually looks that bad to other people as long as you phrase the excuse for not reading in a certain way. Maybe by laughing it off and saying that you didn't think it was very good compared to some of the others etc. I've seen people get out class discussions in seminars this way. And if you have a decent teacher, they usually won't mind.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You should've shared your poem
People would just stared
But I didn't want to she said
Because I don't really care


----------

